# Oyster Po Boy - South Texas Style



## Tuff (Nov 29, 2011)

Wash and dry oysters, coat in flour, dip in egg, coat with panko - drop in hot grease.

Cook at home tortillas, pico de gallo and avocado.

A little red wine (for my heart! especially after fried oysters)


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Holy hell that looks good. I need to try it. Probably trying some fish this weekend but that'd make a good party idea. Fish and oyster taco bar instead of the standard fish fry I usually do.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

I cam kick myself for not think of that one! 

Next time the oyster and shrimp comes around I am buying and frying some oysters!!!!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Yeah, 10-4!


----------



## tlt_tamu (Apr 17, 2013)

Man that looks Tasty Tasty!


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

ohhh Im making that for sure!


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*oysters*

my favorite thing to eat ..fixed every way,Po'Boy inc......they all come from La now..price has gone through the roof here ...at $50 a gallon I quit buying ....have they passed $100 yet?


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> I cam kick myself for not think of that one!
> 
> Next time the oyster and shrimp comes around I am buying and frying some oysters!!!!


T.L. This weekend? I'm in!


----------

